# new AVALANCHE iPhone APP - opinions?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Haven't seen it, but if it has info like what is contained on Avalanche cards, how to on pit tests, beacon searches, that sort of thing, it couldn't hurt.


----------

